# prune and ship



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I also added sm. vals and java moss.

The water in these pics are cloudy due to so much movement of the soil. It should clear up soon. Will post pics once my new plants show up.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

if you have any more of the clovers that aren't spoken for let me know, Im trying to find a ground cover that works with me.

I have some flame moss and l. aromatica available right now I could trade for, or just pay for some straight up

thanks.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

thedude8 said:


> if you have any more of the clovers that aren't spoken for let me know, Im trying to find a ground cover that works with me.
> 
> I have some flame moss and l. aromatica available right now I could trade for, or just pay for some straight up
> 
> thanks.


Ill get back to you on this... shouldn't be a problem


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

sounds good thanks a lot.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thedude8 said:


> if you have any more of the clovers that aren't spoken for let me know, Im trying to find a ground cover that works with me.
> 
> I have some flame moss and l. aromatica available right now I could trade for, or just pay for some straight up
> 
> thanks.


Are you selling any flame moss, and is shipping to Canada available?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i would be interested in some clover and flame moss as well if you can ship to canada


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Id be interested in the clover as well. I am in CT


----------

